# Northeastern Standard Breeder Experience?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think @94Magna_Tom will have a lot to tell you about Wool ‘n Wind.  You can also search his posts to see his Elroy, who we’ve all been happily following from puppyhood.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

People have said good things on the forum in the past about Piccolo. I have no personal experience with any of these breeders, but it might be helpful to run a search of the forum for past questions and feedback.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PF member mvhplank has Piccolo dogs. Try sending her a private message. You should also check Javelin's breeder, Madela Poodles in Orange, CT. They won't have brown, but blacks, silvers and whites.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not aware of Berkshire having any browns in their program. They have definitely bred blacks, blues, creams, and some reds. Bellini, over the border in Quebec, has a line of browns I've been eyeing enviously for years.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I am 100% thrilled with Wool 'n Wind, although I have no experience with any others to have a reference. Donna is a little bit under the radar. Start following her on Facebook to get the most timely updates. All her girls are family pets, except if they've been temporarily handed off to a handler fo training and showing. Parents are health tested. Her lines are mainly bred for being emotional support & service dogs (& pets) so a very good temperament can be expected. She is just finishing up with a current litter. She breeds for the standard, so you probably can't count on a smaller standard, but it does happen. Elroy's littermate sister is only about 35 lbs (to 9 month old Elroy's 57 lbs). 
She produces mostly Black's and Creams. She is in process of getting some red's into her program, but still a couple of years away. 
I have had no issues thus far, but if I did, the health guarantee is pretty limited. The health guarantee is for 1 year from date of birth, so if a genetic disease is discovered after 1 year, no obligation on her part. Also, if you do have an issue with health, the reimbursement coverage is only up to ½ the purchase price. 
PM me if you want more info regarding the contract.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

It's a Canadian name, but I've been eyeing Finnesse poodles. 

Browns, and focusing on smaller standards and genetic diversity. 






Finnesse Poodles


Brown poodle breeder in Canada. Near Ottawa, Ontario. Specializing in small standards with natural tails and dew claws. Home-raised for companionship and show.




www.finnessepoodles.com





I have no reviews and have never met their dogs.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Good finds! No personal experience with Berkshire but a quick peek at their site, seeing some of the other breeder names they associate with, that they campaign in the ring, and their presence on OFA, if I were looking for myself, I'd definitely follow up with them.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

For Want of Poodle said:


> It's a Canadian name, but I've been eyeing Finnesse poodles.
> 
> Browns, and focusing on smaller standards and genetic diversity.
> 
> ...


Oh cool. I am adding this name to my list of moyen and non-docking breeders.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

I know Piccolo poodles personally and am happy to vouch for them. I show with them frequently, and enjoy keeping up with all the activities they do with their dogs through their facebook page. They are very active in several performance events as well as conformation, and are just great people and have great dogs. They do have a litter of blacks and browns now, but I don't know if any are available. 

Best wishes finding your new puppy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cowpony said:


> Oh cool. I am adding this name to my list of moyen and non-docking breeders.


Meee, too! 30-35 lbs is the sweet spot.


----------



## Gemstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't have any personal experience with Piccolo, but they're featured in a blog post this month from BetterBred, which is a genetic diversity project out of UC Davis, so that's an excellent point in their favor already


----------

